# HMC & Cinema Connection Kit Questions



## Odys (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm planning on ordering HMC and have some questions. I currently only have one TV set up in the home theater, it has an HR20-700 and I'm using a Linksys gaming adapter for VOD. It works fine, but I have some questions about adding HMC to the second media room I'm building and whether I should make changes to the existing setup.

1. Should I replace the Linksys gaming adapter? Will the Cinema Connection Kit be faster in downloading? I have the fastest possible broadband connection from my providor, but VOD seems to take a long time to download. Will I also need a Cinema Connection Kit for the second room, or will just one work for the whole house?

2. Does it matter what room the HR34 is in? The new setup has a 3D tv, so the HR20 won't work there, but the new setup would be a secondary one. Do I need to ask for another HD DVR if it's better to have the HR34 in the primary viewing room?

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Odys said:


> I'm planning on ordering HMC and have some questions. I currently only have one TV set up in the home theater, it has an HR20-700 and I'm using a Linksys gaming adapter for VOD. It works fine, but I have some questions about adding HMC to the second media room I'm building and whether I should make changes to the existing setup.
> 
> 1. Should I replace the Linksys gaming adapter? Will the Cinema Connection Kit be faster in downloading? I have the fastest possible broadband connection from my providor, but VOD seems to take a long time to download. Will I also need a Cinema Connection Kit for the second room, or will just one work for the whole house?
> 
> ...


VOD downloads at about 7 Mb/s, so if you have a faster connection, it still won't be any faster.
When you add the HR34, you'll have to move to a SWiM system.
SWiM frees up the band for DECA and the HR34 has one internally. The HR20 doesn't, but can have a white DECA added, so the two can be networked through the coax. Adding a Cinema Connection Kit would bridge the coax network to the internet, and both receivers will have access.


----------



## Odys (Nov 5, 2011)

Great, thanks VOS.


----------



## matthpd195 (Jun 23, 2004)

What exactly is the cinema connection kit?

I am being forced to get one with the purchase of my HR34, but wasent able to get a decent answer from DTV.

Thanks.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I'm getting my HR34 install tomorrow along with HMC. When I placed the order today, they said i didn't need CCK, as I already had Swm & whole home dvr service. Is their a thread that explains all the differences between HMC, CCK & whole home dvr service?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

matthpd195 said:


> What exactly is the cinema connection kit?
> 
> I am being forced to get one with the purchase of my HR34, but wasent able to get a decent answer from DTV.
> 
> Thanks.


The "CCK" used to be called a broadband DECA, which is used to bridge the coax networking to your router for internet access.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> I'm getting my HR34 install tomorrow along with HMC. When I placed the order today, they said i didn't need CCK, as I already had Swm & whole home dvr service. Is their a thread that explains all the differences between HMC, CCK & whole home dvr service?


While the HR34 is a DVR, it is also called "Home Media Center".
CCK is the Cinema Connection Kit, which I explained above.
Whole Home DVR service is also called MRV [Multi Room Viewing], which is where you can share/view recordings from other receivers on the network.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know that if you want an hr34, you will need a swm system. If you call directv, they will want to make sure you are properly set up for MRV before they let you get an hr34.


----------



## matthpd195 (Jun 23, 2004)

"veryoldschool" said:


> The "CCK" used to be called a broadband DECA, which is used to bridge the coax networking to your router for internet access.


I have a network drop where my hr34 will be. World there be a reason I still need the CCK?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

matthpd195 said:


> I have a network drop where my hr34 will be. World there be a reason I still need the CCK?


Logically you would not need a CCK, as the HR34 can bridge the ethernet and DECA networks. Logic doesn't always prevail though


----------



## matthpd195 (Jun 23, 2004)

That's what I was thinking, but the csr was insisting that I get one. Luckily for me they are not charging me for it. 

Thanks.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While the HR34 is a DVR, it is also called "Home Media Center".
> CCK is the Cinema Connection Kit, which I explained above.
> Whole Home DVR service is also called MRV [Multi Room Viewing], which is where you can share/view recordings from other receivers on the network.


Thanks again. It's funny how they offered me a free install of the HR34. Then they were going to charge me to install the HMC, needless to say a seasoned 'retention' rep saw the additional charge and removed it.


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Logically you would not need a CCK, as the HR34 can bridge the ethernet and DECA networks. Logic doesn't always prevail though


ok, I am confused, I am getting an HR-34 installed next Sunday, I currently have a CCK connected to my router, should this be removed when the HR-34 is installed? The CCK is in my office upstairs and the HR-34 will be in the den downstairs, will a coax need to be run from the 34 to my router?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tsbrady1 said:


> ok, I am confused, I am getting an HR-34 installed next Sunday, I currently have a CCK connected to my router, should this be removed when the HR-34 is installed? The CCK is in my office upstairs and the HR-34 will be in the den downstairs, will a coax need to be run from the 34 to my router?


If you currently have a CCK, might as well keep it and simply not use the ethernet port on the HR34.


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> If you currently have a CCK, might as well keep it and simply not use the ethernet port on the HR34.


Thanks VOS


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

I just ordere an HR34 and they couldn't place the order withour adding a CCK. I already have whole home, SWiM 16 and a DECA ethernet (internet) inserter.

Does that make sense? Everything in my set-up is hard wired no WIFI.

Is the CCK something different than the DECA inserter?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jlm_md said:


> Is the CCK something different than the DECA inserter?


Not really.
The CCK is just a DECA to bridge to your home network, though it has a few more ways of being connected.


----------



## keyoctave (Jan 9, 2005)

Why do you have to take the cck module with an hr-34? Where I live, there is no high speed cable. I only have a cell phone service usb modem hooked to a wi-fi router. I can't stream due to monthly data allowances. None of my existing dvr's are hooked up to Internet. Since I will not use the Internet, why do I have to pay the extra $ for one?


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Not really.
> The CCK is just a DECA to bridge to your home network, though it has a few more ways of being connected.


Thanks - they are forcing me to buy the CCK even though I have the DECA bridge already. Is that right or did they just misunderstand?

I guess I'm trying to understand the difference and why it would be required.I'm assuming there must be some benefit.

Thanks VOS, I have been reading for years and have appreciated your posts.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

could be because the dtv system dsnt recognize that you have a swm system...cck just insures the swm setup in the ordering system....just be sure to have the tech delete from the work order and you will be fine


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

It sounds like DirecTV's ordering system forces them to add a CCK with every HR34 order. So you will get one no matter what. Just tell the installer you don't wan't it. As far as I know they haven't been charging for them, just for the HR34 and the tech visit.


----------

